# Diesel Maintenance Costs Vs Gasser



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

Havent seen anything recently on this. Can someone provide a summary of increased costs of operating a diesle vs gas? Other than fuel itself.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

It's sort of apples and oranges, but compared to my old gasser van with a 350 V-8, my current diesel takes 15 quarts of full synthetic oil vs. 5 quarts of regular oil for the gasser. Oil filters are also larger and more expensive, and fuel filters need replacing much more often. The diesel also has two huge batteries vs one typical sized one in the gasser. Other items - like brake parts, etc. - are more expensive also, but that is probably more due to the gasser being a 3/4 ton while the diesel is a one ton with much heavier duty components.


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

Like Bill said, this is a tough comparison. Yes there might be more maintenance cost with a diesel, but it will also do more than a gas engine will. One of the things I was looking for when I bought my 3/4 ton diesel was piece of mind. My 1/2 ton was capable and I was within the limits, but I constantly worried about brakes, transmission and coolant temps. etc. With the 3/4 ton diesel, I just hook on and go, I know I have enough truck to pull much more. I will pay more in maintenance cost to have the peace of mind that my diesel engine will not be tired and worn out at 100,000 miles from pulling the camper. A lot goes into the equation for each individual and what their plans are, comfort level, financial situation, etc.


----------



## AFRetRVr (May 24, 2015)

Maintenance, parts, and repairs are all a higher cost in owning a diesel. Fuel price is something I don't even compare between the two because in the end that cost is about the same at the end of the year. The biggest thing with a diesel is you really want to know as much as you can about it so that your maintenance and even repair bills can be reduced by doing things within your capabilities. As far as towing is concerned, the diesel tows better, pulls hills stronger, controls hill descents better, brakes better, and lasts longer if maintained properly. A diesel likes to be worked, so if you aren't towing all the time sometimes you need to put your foot in the skinny pedal when daily driving to keep it cleaned out and prevent excessive carbon build up in it from lugging around town with no load on it. I love towing with mine!


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

In my experience, trips to the shop are more expensive but less frequent. Probably costs more overall, but worth it for me.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I traded up to a diesel this past April and haven't looked back. The power is amazing! It's nice to set the cruise control at 65mph and not slowing or downshifting going up a hill. Maintenance and repairs are more costly then with a gassser, but that comes with the territory. If you're considering a diesel, do lots of research. They are a completely different beast compared to gas. With a 3/4 ton diesel, it's nice not having to worry about being overloaded and have more than enough power.

Todd


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have no diesel experience other then general knowledge and what everyone says on here and other forums. So....

What I can speak to is I bought a 2015 F350 6.2L gasser. I stepped up from a 2005 F150. This was my personal decision as it fit what I needed it for and wanted it to do. I do not tow anything very heavy. My camper is about 7500 lb loaded. The increased upkeep is what I wanted to avoid. Change 6-7 qts oil plus filter is about it $30.

Plus paying $8k more for a Diesel engine.... Yeah sure it gets better mileage, more torque, etc but where I live $8k in gas at $1.60 a gallon is 5000 gallons. You can drive quite aways on that. 
Highway mileage I get 16 if I do the speed limit, 15 pushing more air. Towing is 10.5 mpg. 
I have no issue running the speed limit towing or pulling large hills, just let the engine run.

Again, this was what worked for my situation. If you have any questions about the 6.2L I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Want to get a lot of responses, start a diesel vs gas thread! Capt is right though, it's a personal decision. Cost and needs are taken into consideration. As for me I must admit that part of my decision was that I caught the diesel bug. But I plan on keeping this truck for several years. My F-250 was 3 years old and had 55K miles on it when I bought. So it was significantly less expensive than a new one.

Todd


----------



## rjkobbeman (Apr 6, 2016)

For me, the initial cost of the diesel was a bigger issue than the ongoing maintenance. That, and Fords problematic history with their diesels (high pressure fuel pump, etc.). The possibility of having to pay $10k+ for a repair (that Ford won't cover under warranty) was enough to keep me in a gasser.

Don't get me wrong, I love Fords and have a new F250. The above just weighed to heavily on my mind. That, and I don't tow heavy often enough to justify a diesel... no matter how nice they are to tow with (which they are).

I think a gasser can generally be ignored with regard to short run times, etc. The newer diesel systems are very complex nowadays. I think more things can go wrong if you don't pay close attention.

Pulling with a diesel is a dream though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Been looking at this ^^ contemplating responding. The 6.7 PSD is far from problematic, this is the best diesel engine for has put in their trucks in years. The vast majority of fuel system failures are due to fuel contamination, which is not Ford's fault. Look up fuel contamination in the Cummins and Duramax forums and you'll find contaminated fuel will wreak havoc on both and fuel system replacements on those engines due to fuel contamination are very expensive as well. The 2011-2014 Ford 6.7 PSD and the Duramax LML both use Piezo fuel injectors, and the Bosch CP4 high pressure fuel pump. If the HPFP was a problem, it would effect the Duramax as well.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I put 135K miles on my 04 duramax diesel. I'd say maintenace costs are hidden in the noise of regular operationg costs. Zip issues,

I have 4 fellow campers with diesels from all the mfg and between the 5 of use we have logged over 1 million miles. NONE of us have had anything other than the normal prescribed maintenace schedule on the vehicles.

decide if you want/need diesel or would like a gasser to make your decision,


----------

